# Tablet apps



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Anyone have a link to a list of tablet specific apps for ICS (although I'm sure anything for HC would work as well)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ayman07 (Nov 6, 2011)

Try Tablified Market from the Google Play Store.

Sent from an ICS device


----------

